# cold feet, a question for the bikers walkers etc....



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

My day job is running a fish shop/wholesalers and in winter it gets cold, bloody cold. Salt on the floor to stop ice forming inside type of cold. But I can handle that I've worked in cold environments in winter for years. But...... the one part of me that gets cold are my feet. And I get miserable with cold feet lol. I've tried everything over the years from boots 2 sizes big and 3 pairs of thick socks to those useless "heat holders" fluffy socks nothing works they get cold eventually.

My question is what do bikers or hill walkers use when it's freezing or snowing. I've looked at electrically heated socks on ebay but at £20 are they rubbish? and considered shelling out for professional mountaineering merino wool numbers but they are £££. But if they worked I'd gladly pay the premium.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got some nice merino wool socks, which I wear under thick wool socks. I then have a pair of Superlite Wellies.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I always remove the standard insole and replace with a Sorbothane shock sole and in my wellies/waders I also add a wool insole. http://www.sportsdirect.com/sorbothane 
http://www.theshoelace.co.uk/acatalog/B ... tAodTBoAXg

I haven't tried these though? http://www.primrose.co.uk/warmawear-hea ... ear_header







Tell the customers you're tagged! :lol:

Motorbike shops/websites tend to be less expensive than walking/mountaineering companies. 
Have you tried wearing three layers, a merino base and two thin pairs of socks on top?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I sometimes spend a lot of time time stationary for long periods in very cold weather photographing wildlife. Keeping warm these days is a high tech game and I'd recommend a specialist shop - somewhere like 'Go Outdoors' where you can get all the proper kit including socks and footwear. I have to say though that you need to keep your legs warrm so that the cold doesn't work down to your feet (which is where you'll really feel it - in the extremities) with some proper trousers. Jeans are universally known in cold climates to be hypothermia magnets.

Have a look at Craighopper lined trousers, which are toasty warm even without any base layers.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I keep meaning to try a pair of Craghoppers, they look really good. Trip to Go-Outdoors is in order I think.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Smeds said:


> I keep meaning to try a pair of Craghoppers, they look really good. Trip to Go-Outdoors is in order I think.


I've got a couple of pairs I ordered on line direct from Craighoppers - slightly cheaper.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> I always remove the standard insole and replace with a Sorbothane shock sole and in my wellies/waders I also add a wool insole. http://www.sportsdirect.com/sorbothane
> http://www.theshoelace.co.uk/acatalog/B ... tAodTBoAXg
> 
> I haven't tried these though? http://www.primrose.co.uk/warmawear-hea ... ear_header
> ...


I've tried the wool insoles, didn't work but them heated ones combined with merino wool and a couple of thin layers might be the ticket. My legs don't get cold I normally just wear thermals and a pair of tracksuit bottoms, I also have overalls on so I'm pretty toasty in the leg dept. It's the cold of the floor which is concrete with tiles in it that seeps through.

I'll tell the customers they had to tag me on both legs, just to be sure  :lol:

I've always wanted to try socks made from possum fur blended with merino wool, it's supposed to be the most insulating material on the planet, can't imagine it would be cheap


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The Skee-tex bootliners and boots are VERY warm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/skee-tex-boot ... _169wt_721


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

You want to get yourself some bunny boots..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunny_boots


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

from my mountain bike days i remember a lot of folk used seal skin socks.,,,,,,,, also , you can get wellies nowadys with massive soles , used on building / construction sites, good for insulation , also, look at Jallate work boots, some other work boots are wool lined , i have had some Norweigan ones which are too hot to wear here.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Floors get slippy, footware has to be non slip, every walking boot I've tried is useless I'd be better with a pair of roller skates on. Best non slip is your normal Arco work boots. They are designed not to slip on oil the problem with them is steel toe caps which get freezing cold. Which I don't need to have as I'm not liable to drop anything heavier than a polystyrene kip of fish.

Might look into Norwegian boots, I'd imagine deck boots the fishermen wear on artic boats must be pretty good.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Put bunny boots in ebay and this is what I got, not what I had in mind spandex :lol: :lol: :lol:










The ones you linked look comical but rather warm, and I'd rather look like mickey mouse with hot feet than the way I do just now with cold ones, defiantly going to get a pair of the white ones.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to do a lot of winter sports and the best piece of advice given was not to make your feet tight in your footwear. Too many socks and if your feet can't move isn't good as there's little air to keep warm. During winter on the farm now I use a good quality neoprene lined thick soled welly I think made by "muck boot" combined with decent wool shooting socks, I can stay outside on frozen ground most of the day and not get cold feet now which is great 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> The ones you linked look comical but rather warm, and I'd rather look like mickey mouse with hot feet than the way I do just now with cold ones, defiantly going to get a pair of the white ones.


I first saw them on Ice Pilots on the Discovery Channel, where all the ground crew wore them. They're seem to be standard issue to anyone working outside in Alaska.

If you want something that looks more like a 'welly', have a look at Nokian work boots (the ones with the removable felt liner). And make sure you size up when you buy boots for cold conditions - not just to fit thicker/multiple socks, but because the extra air around your foot acts as insulation. Tight boots equals cold feet.

<edit>J•RED beat me to it..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jallatte Jalaska,, footwear of choice on all rigs , ( until the saftey boffins decide otherwise, in all their wisdom from an office somewhere ),, cost around £60. ( and you can drive in them  )


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Could just be mate, that you are prone to cold feet, end of.

My mate wears the same brand/style motorbike boots I do, covers a similar round trip everyday of 80 miles, and in the winter he always moans about cold feet, and the fact that I recommended them etc etc.

My feet are never cold, so it must be the individual at the end of the day., can only assume you must have a bit if woman in you somewhere 

Anyway, you can wear these all day, they are water proof and thermal and easy to walk in, and should you highside on the icy floor carrying a tray of fish, then you will walk away in these bad boys

http://www.daytona.de/index.php?page=793


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> Could just be mate, that you are prone to cold feet, end of.
> 
> My mate wears the same brand/style motorbike boots I do, covers a similar round trip everyday of 80 miles, and in the winter he always moans about cold feet, and the fact that I recommended them etc etc.
> 
> ...


I work in probably the coldest profession outside a fridge in the mainland uk. I have no woman in me :lol:

Work a day in my job in February on a concrete floor when it's -10 outside and -8 inside with your hands in ice for most of the day. Then their are the markets at 4am in the snow. 
I hate working in the winter lol, at least you don't get midges.

Your feet, they will be cold :wink:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

You know us Southern softies, drops below +10C and its a harsh winter


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> I work in probably the coldest profession outside a fridge in the mainland uk. I have no woman in me :lol:
> 
> Work a day in my job in February on a concrete floor when it's -10 outside and -8 inside with your hands in ice for most of the day. Then their are the markets at 4am in the snow.
> I hate working in the winter lol, at least you don't get midges.
> ...


The coldest I've ever been was three days of wildfowling on the Solway Firth. I didn't know you could be *that *cold and still be alive!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> You know us Southern softies, drops below +10C and its a harsh winter


+10C that's BBQ weather here.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> My day job is running a fish shop/wholesalers and in winter it gets cold, bloody cold. Salt on the floor to stop ice forming inside type of cold. But I can handle that I've worked in cold environments in winter for years. But...... the one part of me that gets cold are my feet. And I get miserable with cold feet lol. I've tried everything over the years from boots 2 sizes big and 3 pairs of thick socks to those useless "heat holders" fluffy socks nothing works they get cold eventually.
> 
> My question is what do bikers or hill walkers use when it's freezing or snowing. I've looked at electrically heated socks on ebay but at £20 are they rubbish? and considered shelling out for professional mountaineering merino wool numbers but they are £££. But if they worked I'd gladly pay the premium.


A suggestion from 'real' outdoor people who won't spend a penny:
wrap your feet in newspaper before you put the socks on; apparently the best insulation ever.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> A suggestion from 'real' outdoor people who won't spend a penny:
> wrap your feet in newspaper before you put the socks on; apparently the best insulation ever.


It may be the best *free insulation you can find in a bin* ever... But possibly not the best ever regardless of cost.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spandex said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > A suggestion from 'real' outdoor people who won't spend a penny:
> ...


Apparently it is excellent; haven't tried it though.

And there is something that just comes to my mind: aluminium survival sheets cut to size and wrapped around the feet


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 The aluminium sheets don't work, tried it it made my feet colder :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> The aluminium sheets don't work, tried it it made my feet colder :?


Oops 

Shame you can't wear MBT boots - you would slip. But their thick sole make them really warm in winter


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > The aluminium sheets don't work, tried it it made my feet colder :?
> ...


I'm going to try to get them bunny boots ( NOT the thigh length playboy ones  ) if they are warm enough for the army an arctic maneuvers I'm sure they will cut a cold day in Scotland.
If they slip I can have a cobbler attach felt soles on them.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure how you get them in the Uk.. and I hope you don't mind a bit of abuse from your colleagues, because they're pretty huge:








And this is why:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep they are big and I'm a size 10 as it is.

Seen a pair of the black ones on US ebay, they will post for £40inc taxes, the boots are only $29 so prob £60-70 posted. Pretty cheap for warm feet, the black ones (micky mouse boots) are the same msnufacturer are a little smaller but less warm, ONLY down to -26C :lol:

I work myself in the shop so I'm not to worried about that, it's more my customers giving me stick. Which they do anyway lol.

Maybe the guys at the market, I'll just wink and say the ladies don't complain I have big feet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Not sure how you get them in the Uk.. and I hope you don't mind a bit of abuse from your colleagues, because they're pretty huge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get them ones. They're crap. Must be ever so draughty with that opening down the middle! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My older son (?same age as you, Brian = born 1978?) is a tree surgeon/climber and works outdoors in all weathers. He swears by Stihl boots

http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Products/P ... E-GTX.aspx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> My older son (?same age as you, Brian = born 1978?) is a tree surgeon/climber and works outdoors in all weathers. He swears by Stihl boots
> 
> http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Products/P ... E-GTX.aspx


Oh those look awesome dani, not sure I would pay nearly £300 for work as they will be stinking of fish in a week, but for general walking the dog, fishing, trekking in crappy weather etc..... they look perfect. I might invest in them.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Could move South.
It's warmer!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brian, if you go into Stihl's footwear page, there are cheaper options for 'general' use like, hiking doggie walking etc. Check this out:

http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Products/P ... twear.aspx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Brian, if you go into Stihl's footwear page, there are cheaper options for 'general' use like, hiking doggie walking etc. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Products/P ... twear.aspx


Look good, I normally wear Merrill, Scarpa or Brasher boots. I like the look of the stihl boots.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Brian, if you go into Stihl's footwear page, there are cheaper options for 'general' use like, hiking doggie walking etc. Check this out:
> ...


Yes, Stihl is great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Whenever I'm out in the Alps the seasonaires working in the resorts (when they're not out riding powder all day) all seem to wear these:
http://www.snowandrock.com/sorel-men's- ... sting=true

A cheaper version can be had too.
http://www.snowandrock.com/sorel-men's- ... sting=true


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My latest winter footwear I bought last year were recommended by a policeman's blog. I figured that if anyone knew about cold feet it would be street police. I bought these:

http://www.patrolstore.com/lowa-boots-m ... p-594.html

My bike boots would be useless for walking, Sidi Vertebra2. They are made to be crush resistant and waterproof, not especially warm until I wear thick socks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think the main difference to consider is whether you're active in the cold (I've skied in -30C and had warm feet) or if you stand in one spot like Brian does


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's also a lot to do with the situation. I've also been in -30 (snowboarding) without getting cold feet, but when you have boots, bindings and a board/skis between you and the ground, there's a lot of insulation there. If you're standing on a cold/hard surface, the insulation between you and the ground is a lot more important than the insulation around the rest of your foot.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Agreed


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The tops of my feet get cold too. Standing front of a cold well freezer or fridge with supercooled air spilling out and down makes it worse.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have you tried pure woollen socks Brian?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

or a change of profession..


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> or a change of profession..


I love my job m8, wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Have you tried pure woollen socks Brian?


Yea I have merino wool socks, they are good. I think I'm going to try a combo of the wool socks, heated insoles and either those Mickey mouse boots or the ski boots with the carabou liners. Gotta work lol even on the coldest days.

I bet after this and a buy them we get a winter like 2011/2012 and we hardly even get frost here :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Scout motto: be prepared :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

forecasters say it is going to be the coldest winter in 10 years,,  ,,,,,,,, must be something to doo with that global warming thing :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> forecasters say it is going to be the coldest winter in 10 years,,  ,,,,,,,, must be something to doo with that global warming thing :roll:


When they start reliably getting the forecast right 3 days ahead I'll start paying attention to "forecasts " 3 months ahead :lol: :lol:

Didn't they also say we were to have cold summers for 10 years last spring. Then we have the hottest summer in 20 lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

at your peril, 'thomas


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought we established in another thread that you two know more about this stuff than all the climatologists of the world put together...You claimed to understand the climate well enough to discredit the predictions of the worlds leading scientists and now we see you can't even agree what the weather will be like later this year. My world has been torn apart... Is nothing true!?!? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nothing is true anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, and thats the truth.. 

apart from Brians cold feet,,,,,,,,, if we can believe him...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

SHITE IS BROWN

waiting for spandex to tell us the scientific community have proven it wrong. 

P.S. they used to say the world was flat


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> SHITE IS BROWN
> 
> waiting for spandex to tell us the scientific community have proven it wrong.
> 
> P.S. they used to say the world was flat


Surely shite can come in lots of colours? I'm a little worried that's the best you could come up with for an 'undisputable' statement.

Also, scientists didn't used to say the earth was flat.

I'll stop disagreeing with you when you stop being wrong :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Then we have the hottest summer in 20 lol


I like that!!

I like hot summers and cold, snowy, winters, proper spring and autumn - well defined seasons


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > SHITE IS BROWN
> ...


How does it feel to actually know everything? I can only imagine how irritating you must be in the pub


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> How does it feel to actually know everything?


Not bad, thanks.


brian1978 said:


> I can only imagine how irritating you must be in the pub


Handy for pub quizzes though. Swings and roundabouts...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > How does it feel to actually know everything?
> ...


How do you win the quizzes argue with the quizmaster till he agrees you have the correct answer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> How do you win the quizzes argue with the quizmaster till he agrees you have the correct answer :lol: :lol:


You weren't to know, but usually they have more than one question.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you win the quizzes argue with the quizmaster till he agrees you have the correct answer :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'm going to stop, I'm actually getting embarrassed for you. Every thread you seem to post in turns into you telling everyone else they are wrong and rapidly descends into shit. Just try, just this once not to have the last desperate word.

for everyone else I still get cold feet in the winter.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > How does it feel to actually know everything?
> ...


 :lol:


----------

